# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Red Moss?

## skyluck2001

Are there other coloured mosses besides the green ones? I found this pic in Wiki and would like to share it with everyone.

----------


## louis_last

Those are actually the spore capsules, most of the time that moss would just be green like the majority of mosses, however there are some very red mosses, In Scotland we have several from the genus Sphagnum which although they grow in very wet conditions would not grow in an aquarium.
http://k43.pbase.com/u20/carrhighlan...85.RedMoss.jpg
I have seen some Sphagnum growing submerged though so next time I'm In the mountains I intend to collect some samples as it seems we have quite a few aquatic mosses in Scotland, There is one growing in my tank right now that I found in the waterfall in my garden.

----------


## skyluck2001

Wow! Would love to see some mosses from Scotland. Please post your pics when you have them. Thanks.

----------


## skyluck2001

Seems like red mosses are a rarity (non-existent?) in the local aquatic scene.

----------


## louis_last

I believe you have a red liverwort available to you in Singapore? I seem to recall seeing it in one of the 'mosses and the men who love them' topics. Certainly in Poland there is a red liverwort that several aquascapers use.

----------


## skyluck2001

Haven't seen any here. Care to post a pic?

----------


## louis_last

I can't find the picture now but Tom Barr definitely is growing the red liverwort, It's mentioned in the Barr report.

----------


## skyluck2001

Is this the one. Its Isotachis sp. Sorry, I could only find a small pic.

----------


## Blxm

Bryophyta Rosea
bryophytarosea.jpg

----------


## Shadow

is that aquatic? is there any aquatic moss that red color?  :Grin:

----------


## jackblack

Lovely looking moss. Red colour would mean it would need a higher iron content in the water. Would that be bad for the fauna?

----------

